# HCG level 47 - 4 weeks pregnant, what was yours?



## Jake_1

Hi just wondering if anyone else out there knew their hcg level around the 4 week mark? Mine was done this morning and was 47.

Im not worried, I have another one 48 hours from that one to check doubling - and I have googled it and it says its in the normal range but just wondering if anyone else knew what theirs was?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Martz

I dont know hwat my hcg levels are at any stage at the mo hun but just found this online and looks like urs are perfectly normal, just have to wait and check their doubling xxx


hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
non pregnant 55-200 ng/ml


----------



## Daniellebelle

I'm waiting untill this "afternoon" to ring for my blood test results when hopefully they will tell me my HCG levels, however i have no idea after what time it is classed as afternoon. I thought it would be after 12 but my mom says after 2. Thanks Martz, no doubt ill be scannin over wt u found in a few hours. :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hunni mine was 56 at 4 weeks and they diagnosed a miscarriage and i have miscarried but mine was an ectopic. Its the doubling that matters so fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Daniellebelle said:


> I'm waiting untill this "afternoon" to ring for my blood test results when hopefully they will tell me my HCG levels, however i have no idea after what time it is classed as afternoon. I thought it would be after 12 but my mom says after 2. Thanks Martz, no doubt ill be scannin over wt u found in a few hours. :)

Hey hun notice you are west mids, my hospital Good Hope usually call about 1.45/2pm with mine. I had mine done this morning and nearly every day last week and they call after 1.30pm xxx


----------



## Jake_1

Daniellebelle said:


> I'm waiting untill this "afternoon" to ring for my blood test results when hopefully they will tell me my HCG levels, however i have no idea after what time it is classed as afternoon. I thought it would be after 12 but my mom says after 2. Thanks Martz, no doubt ill be scannin over wt u found in a few hours. :)

Make sure you post and let me know how you get on. x


----------



## jess_smurf

https://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_ levels_in_ pregnancy.htm


----------



## Daniellebelle

Fluffyblue; 
I'm going to good hope on wednesday for a early scan as i've been bleeding, i got reffered there from heartlands hospital yesterday as the earlier i could get a scan at heartlands would be next tuesday. Thanks for letting me know the definition of "afternoon". :)

Jake_1: I will do, wish me luck.


xx


----------



## Jake_1

Daniellebelle said:


> Fluffyblue;
> I'm going to good hope on wednesday for a early scan as i've been bleeding, i got reffered there from heartlands hospital yesterday as the earlier i could get a scan at heartlands would be next tuesday. Thanks for letting me know the definition of "afternoon". :)
> 
> Jake_1: I will do, wish me luck.
> 
> 
> xx

luck, luck, luck and :dust: :dust: :dust:
Our stories are pretty similar. I think I'm roughly 4 weeks but have had dark brown spotting that is subsiding - thats why they are doing the blood draws. My HPT lines are getting darker though - I know they say you shouldn't go off that but its a way for me to stay positive and I have an early scan wed morning after my bloods. 
Hoping its awesome news for us both!


x


----------



## Jake_1

jess_smurf said:


> https://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_ levels_in_ pregnancy.htm

Thanks Jess - that info puts me smack on average for 14 days past conception, very reassuring xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Jake_1 said:


> Daniellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Fluffyblue;
> I'm going to good hope on wednesday for a early scan as i've been bleeding, i got reffered there from heartlands hospital yesterday as the earlier i could get a scan at heartlands would be next tuesday. Thanks for letting me know the definition of "afternoon". :)
> 
> Jake_1: I will do, wish me luck.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> luck, luck, luck and :dust: :dust: :dust:
> Our stories are pretty similar. I think I'm roughly 4 weeks but have had dark brown spotting that is subsiding - thats why they are doing the blood draws. My HPT lines are getting darker though - I know they say you shouldn't go off that but its a way for me to stay positive and I have an early scan wed morning after my bloods.
> Hoping its awesome news for us both!
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...


Sorry hun I just read my post back and it sounds awful. Your HCG levels are normal for a 4 week pregnancy as I said its the doubling that matters providing thats the case its perfectly fine.

Mine didnt double it went from 56 to 46 upto 81 thats when the ectopic was diagnosed and I was scanned and the uterine pregnancy was found also but that had gone also.

My HPT didnt get darker so that sounds really good - didnt mean to alarm you hunni im sorry xxx


----------



## Jake_1

fluffyblue said:


> Jake_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Fluffyblue;
> I'm going to good hope on wednesday for a early scan as i've been bleeding, i got reffered there from heartlands hospital yesterday as the earlier i could get a scan at heartlands would be next tuesday. Thanks for letting me know the definition of "afternoon". :)
> 
> Jake_1: I will do, wish me luck.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> luck, luck, luck and :dust: :dust: :dust:
> Our stories are pretty similar. I think I'm roughly 4 weeks but have had dark brown spotting that is subsiding - thats why they are doing the blood draws. My HPT lines are getting darker though - I know they say you shouldn't go off that but its a way for me to stay positive and I have an early scan wed morning after my bloods.
> Hoping its awesome news for us both!
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hun I just read my post back and it sounds awful. Your HCG levels are normal for a 4 week pregnancy as I said its the doubling that matters providing thats the case its perfectly fine.
> 
> Mine didnt double it went from 56 to 46 upto 81 thats when the ectopic was diagnosed and I was scanned and the uterine pregnancy was found also but that had gone also.
> 
> My HPT didnt get darker so that sounds really good - didnt mean to alarm you hunni im sorry xxxClick to expand...

Noo sweetie you didn't alarm me. My approach is what will be will be and I put the question out there and you answered it for me! I am so sorry that happened for you. I honestly appreciate you sharing your experience with me and while I hope thats not the case for me - if it is I will feel stronger knowing someone out there knows what I am going through. The docs are worried as I have a few symptoms that can be related to an ectopic - but I choose not to worry bout things until I have too - PMA all the way!

Thankyou again for your post and I sincerely hope you know it did not upset me. xxxx


----------



## Daniellebelle

Well i rang up, they said that my blood group is O+ which is fine and that was all they tested my blood for :|
wtf
i'm bleeding i would have at least thought they would have checked my HCG levels so that they could be monitored :(
now i have to wait untill wednesday for my scan and idk what to do. blah. xx


----------



## Jake_1

Daniellebelle said:


> Well i rang up, they said that my blood group is O+ which is fine and that was all they tested my blood for :|
> wtf
> i'm bleeding i would have at least thought they would have checked my HCG levels so that they could be monitored :(
> now i have to wait untill wednesday for my scan and idk what to do. blah. xx

Well thats shit for you! I hope wed is a good day for you and you see a healthy little bean! x


----------



## ladypotter

Mine was 34 at 3wks 2dys. Scan next week to see if pumpkin seed is there!!


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls just thought I would quickly update you and let you know that I have had two more blood tests and everything seems good. Mon was 46.8 - Wed was 152.1 - and Fri was 551.2. So more than doubling each time and the dark brown spotting is completely gone now - YAY! 
Felling really positive now - thanks for your help and support. x


----------



## MummyMagic

I had mine tested at 4+2 and they were 1257mui which I think is extremely high for this time, I had them tested again 48 hours later and they were 2735mui xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Jake_1 said:


> Hi girls just thought I would quickly update you and let you know that I have had two more blood tests and everything seems good. Mon was 46.8 - Wed was 152.1 - and Fri was 551.2. So more than doubling each time and the dark brown spotting is completely gone now - YAY!
> Felling really positive now - thanks for your help and support. x

Fantastic news well done xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Jake_1 said:


> Hi girls just thought I would quickly update you and let you know that I have had two more blood tests and everything seems good. Mon was 46.8 - Wed was 152.1 - and Fri was 551.2. So more than doubling each time and the dark brown spotting is completely gone now - YAY!
> Felling really positive now - thanks for your help and support. x

Thats brilliant news hun! Is there a way I can get these done even if Im not bleeding? Just curious about what mine are and if they are increasing!! Just want as much info as possible! 
xxxx


----------



## Jake_1

justmarried24 said:


> Jake_1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just thought I would quickly update you and let you know that I have had two more blood tests and everything seems good. Mon was 46.8 - Wed was 152.1 - and Fri was 551.2. So more than doubling each time and the dark brown spotting is completely gone now - YAY!
> Felling really positive now - thanks for your help and support. x
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun! Is there a way I can get these done even if Im not bleeding? Just curious about what mine are and if they are increasing!! Just want as much info as possible!
> xxxxClick to expand...

I just asked my GP for the forms to get my bloods done for conformation sake. They should be able to organise it easily for you. xxx


----------



## Martz

Great news hun! xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

At 15dpo or 4 weeks mine was 654 and at 21dpo or 5 weeks it was 4651.


----------

